# Comos PT von Innotec



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (2 Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

kennt jemand die Software, oder besser noch, setzt sie jemand ein ?
Wäre für ein paar Infos von einem Anwender dankbar.


----------



## BrunoComos (7 Juli 2006)

Ja, ich wervenden.


----------



## bgischel (8 Juli 2006)

Nur der Info halber. Es gibt hier auf Cad.de ein Comos-Forum. Die Beteiligung hält sich zwar in Grenzen aber fragen kostet ja nichts...


----------



## BrunoComos (10 Juli 2006)

Danke  

But I don't speak german very well  Actually, I'm in Brazil.
Is there any COMOS forum in english? Thanks anyways


----------



## progressive (16 August 2011)

*Prozessleittechniker /  COMOS für Chemieunternehmen gesucht!*
Sind Sie an einem Projekt an der Nordsee interessiert?
Ich suche für ein renommiertes Chemieunternehmen einen erfahrenen PLT / EMSR –Ingenieur. In den Anlagen soll das Prozessleitsystem ausgetauscht werden. Dazu sind Kenntnisse in Comos PT und/ oder Honeywell Experion notwendig. Sie sind verantwortlich für das Engineering von A bis Z. 
*Ihre Qualifikationen: *
-          Dipl. Ingenieur
-          Erfahrung in der Prozessleittechnik / E/MSR-Technik 
-          Erfahrung mit Experion Honeywell
-          Erfahrung mit Comos PT
-          Berufserfahrung im Projektmanagement 
-          Team und Kommunikationsfähigkeit


*Ihre Aufgabenbereiche:*
-          EMSR-Planung von A bis Z, d.h. bis nach der Inbetriebnahme
-          Fehlersuche, Sicherung einer guten Bedienbarkeit und Verständlichkeit für die Instandhalter

*Rahmendaten:
*Einsatzort:                    nördlich von Bremen 
Start:                            2 bis 3 Wochen
Einsatzlänge:                12 bis 24 Monate

Sind Sie neugierig geworden und demnächst verfügbar?
Dann zögern Sie nicht! Schicken Sie mir sofort Ihr aktuelles Profil im Wordformat und Ihre Referenzen an: y.urban@progressiverecruitment.com oder rufen Sie mich an, damit ich mich für Sie einsetzen kann – die Interviews finden in nächster Zeit telefonisch statt!
Ich freue mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung!


Mit freundlichem Gruß / Best regards 
Yves Urban 
Recruitment Consultant - Energy


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (18 August 2011)

Hallo,

bin zufälligerweise auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da ich auch Informationen über Comos PT von Innotec suche. Vielen Dank für den Linktipp, jetzt kann ich mir endlich ein genaueres Bild darüber machen. werde jetzt öfters dieses Forum besuchen


----------

